# what is the best web place to find properties?



## yugr1 (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love your help in finding which is the best and most effective web site to buy and sale properties in Mexico?

Thanks

Yugr


----------



## La Paz (May 16, 2011)

yugr1 said:


> I would love your help in finding which is the best and most effective web site to buy and sale properties in Mexico?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Yugr


You need to be a little more specific....Mexico is a big & extremely diverse country!


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Colima Property*



yugr1 said:


> I would love your help in finding which is the best and most effective web site to buy and sale properties in Mexico?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Yugr


If you are interested in downtown Colima for retirement there is a property
that is available for much less than its construction cost of six years ago.

Let me know.

David


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Davidc said:


> If you are interested in downtown Colima for retirement there is a property
> that is available for much less than its construction cost of six years ago.
> Let me know.
> David


Well, David, why don´t you tell me about this property including:

Size and improvements
Amenities
Location
Asking Price

You may PM me at your leisure if you are interested.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Some that I have seen with coverage of most states in Mexico are Vivastreet, Mundoanuncio, and Segundamano. All are in Spanish, but have lots of listings to choose from. Click on the state you are interested in, and then you can narrow it down to the municipalidad, and colonia if you want to do so.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Colima Property*



Hound Dog said:


> Well, David, why don´t you tell me about this property including:
> 
> Size and improvements
> Amenities
> ...


In answer to your questions about the Colima property in the historic center two blocks north of plaza Jardin Libertad and Hotel Ceballos. 

It has two levels of living space with a third story tower and is extremely secure and quiet built for two person retirement. The lot is 249 sq. meters with maximum strength construction six years ago of 214 plus sq. meters not including the 3rd story tower, the 8 ft. dome in the bedroom or the 17 ft. brick vaulted boveda ceiling in the living room.

Other amenities include:
A large brick wood burning fireplace with gas log lighter in the living room that looks out through the french doors to a patio with fountain.
A garage with systems for soft water, pressurized water, filtered and purified water and electric door opener.
Two kitchens (gourmet and BBQ) with dishwasher and 2 garbage disposers.
Master bathroom includes Kohler Spa Shower.
Ceiling fans in every room and 2 air condition systems, 1 on each floor.
Multiple zoning for residential and/or commercial (cafe, offices, business).
Expansion possible on roof with view of the city.
Lot and construction cost six years ago was $249,000 dollars--open to an offer.

Is this what you are looking for? If so more information and pictures can be sent by email.


----------

